# AEP Land Lease



## BassBlaster

My hunting group has been hunting a piece of land thats part of the AEP ReCreation land for multiple years. Some in our group for more than 30 years. Its a piece of land that was never on the AEP maps so it never got over run with hunters like the other places do. There were a few people besides us but not many. It was like our little place. We mainly only hunted it during gun season but have spent a bit of time bowhunting it during the rut as well. A couple of us got together today and when we pulled into our spot there is a brand new gate and everything is posted. It is now all privately leased hunting land. The private land across the street is also all leased up. Its all leased to Musky Buck Hunting Lease. I searched all over the net and cant come up with anything on this Musky Buck. I assume its an outfitter selling hunts but I cant find out. I really cant understand why AEP would lease land that has been available to the public for so many years. Anyone know anything about them leaseing some land or possibly selling land so it could be leased? Know anything about Musky Buck?

Heres the sign that is now posted on our place....


----------



## Sharp Charge

Wow, that sucks! Where abouts is this? We hunt some AEP land near Plainfield. I hope I don't find the same thing when I make it down there.


----------



## BassBlaster

This is near The Wilds.


----------



## MuskyBuck

How ya doin BassBlaster? Hopefully you found another good spot to hunt.

Just to clear up any confusion, the land that you hunted near "Gumby Knob", owned by AEP, between Perl and Herron roads and on both sides of St Rt 313 was NEVER a part of AEP's public hunting permitted ReCreation Lands. For some reason everyone who looks at maps of Muskingum, Guernsey, Morgan, Noble and other surrounding counties thinks that everything belonging to AEP is open for everyone to roam freely and that's not the case. The permits that AEP issues is for certain designated areas ONLY. If you and your friends hunted this property for the last 30 years then consider yourself lucky that you weren't caught.

AEP grew very tired of people running rampant, destroying their property with mud trucks and atvs, and decided to lease the land to a private group to stop the foolishness. Maybe you were part of the problem and maybe not, but the ground is now leased to a private group, not an outfitter, who respects the property owner's rules and values the available wildlife resources. We know that the property being leased has caused some adverse feelings but those who were hunting the land previously were doing so illegally and without AEP's permission and had we not leased the property then some other group would have done so. Some of the people who once hunted the land evidently can't read the sign that you took a picture of because we have had a couple of trail cameras stolen and have also found evidence of people trespassing on the property. Rest assured that we mean what the sign says but really hope the nonsense stops before our law enforcement members have to resort to that measure.

Thanks for your concern and Good Luck fishing!

p.s. The sign that you took a photo of was stolen as well.........


----------



## ostbucks98

My question is whats the process or who is an AEP land manager I can contact for info about leasing land for myself. I know mead used to lease alot of land and had alot of public as well.Its pretty much dried up do to the loss of tax breaks and now a company called scioto land company now handles the leases.


----------



## ski

Wow muskybuck.
Nice first post!


----------



## crappiedude

ski said:


> Wow muskybuck.
> Nice first post!


My thought exactly


----------



## squid_1

"If you and your friends hunted this property for the last 30 years then consider yourself lucky that you weren't caught." I dont think that they wanted to or cared to catch people. When I hunted the left side there was a yellow aep rec land sign, just wasn't hanging on a post. Most people parked right off the road (313). Congrats to you Musky for doing the leg work to pin down that jewel of a spot. Good luck keeping the locals out of there.


----------



## MuskyBuck

Hi OstBucks, Just search AEP and locate the phone number for their land division. There are several different managers and territories so the person that you will need to speak to will depend on the area that you're interested in. I'm not sure how much land is even available for lease, but know this, they are only looking for groups who are willing to dedicate alot of time in upkeeping and monitoring the property, managing for wildlife, and following the rules in the lease. Be prepared to pay a fair price per acre (lets say around the average price for a box of sabot slugs) and provide a liability insurance policy covering the lease members. Good Luck!


----------



## MuskyBuck

I don't spend alot of time on social networks because I'd rather be hunting, but I think there may have been just a hint of sarcasm in your responses ski and crappiedude?


----------



## MuskyBuck

I think you're right Squid. Have any luck down there, or was the "jewel" comment sarcasm as well?


----------



## squid_1

Not all luck when I hunt, like you I put in my time. Problem with that area is all the locals see the big boys cross 313 at night just past herron rd in that flat and word gets out fast. Walking in on the side with gumby mtn is tough with the wind direction that time of year. Walk in off 146 that is the way to the big boys. When the rut is on just dont speed down that road. What made that area nice is that it was flat. I sure dont miss that dairy farmer yelling at those damn cows every frkn night.


----------



## MuskyBuck

LOL.....You have spent some time down there....I'd put that guy up against the best cussing artists on the planet, right next to Sgt. Ermey off of FMJ.

The locals haven't been as bad as I thought they would be, the biggest pain in the neck learned his lesson real quick, and I think the word spread fast, but I'm also not naive enough to think it's over yet.


----------

